# Whitening 'Poo & Brushes.



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone can recommend a good whitening 'poo. I have never tried one on the boys but last night while showering Charlie, he looked a bit yellow to me. Hmmmm. I wanna use it on them atleast once a month. Also, what are good brushes you guys would recommend? I was looking through the Chris Christensen website and wow, there are so many brushes and sizes. Basically I'm looking for a good daily brush and one to take out matts. (And of course, any other suggestions) I feel like I'm torturing them with the brushes I use now. =( Not nice. 


Thanks!!!!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> I was wondering if anyone can recommend a good whitening 'poo. I have never tried one on the boys but last night while showering Charlie, he looked a bit yellow to me. Hmmmm. I wanna use it on them atleast once a month. Also, what are good brushes you guys would recommend? I was looking through the Chris Christensen website and wow, there are so many brushes and sizes. Basically I'm looking for a good daily brush and one to take out matts. (And of course, any other suggestions) I feel like I'm torturing them with the brushes I use now. =( Not nice.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!!
> ...


I looked at the CC site and decided I would just buy some pin brushes at Petco. Also some whitening shampoo there and then some J&J baby detangler at the store.
I just try and rotate the brushes or what ever I can do to keep Holly from freaking out while I'm cussing those matts!








She hates the detangler spray so I just try and show he(let her smell the sprayer) then squirt and brush. Meanwhile she is chewing on a comb or trying to escape...








I only paid 6.00 at petco for the pin brush, does anyone know why CC brushes and combs are soo expensive?
Are they worth it?


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Chris Christensen has a guarantee on the brushes and they carry a brush for just about any coat type and length. I can't use the same brushes for my Briard that I do for my malts. Crystal White by E-Z groom to whiten. You heat it to activate it, I do not use it all over because it does dry the coat just on the areas that have staining. Lots of Luck.









I can't use the same<strike>brushes</strike> for my Briard I meant brush


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I too have looked around at Petco and seen pin brushes but with the little balls at the end. Aren't the ones with the little ball tip damaging or something? Or am I just crazy? And I notice the CC brushes don't have the little balls at the tip. 

I actually bought one from Petco a longgggggg time ago but it was too filmsy. I dont know. It didn't feel like it was "brushing" rather bending around. 

And it's alittle effy paying so much for a brush but if it's worth it then hey. And if he helps with Charlie jumping around like a manic than it's totally worth it. Gizmo doesn't care. He lays there like he's getting a massage. Lol.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The pin brushes you buy at Petco or other pet stores have balls on the ends and will break the hair. For a Maltese coat, you need brushes that aren't available in pet stores, only online.

The Chris Christensen brushes are fabulous, just glide through the coat and are worth every penny. They are pricey, though. A#1 All Systems makes a nice pin brush that is a lot less expensive. The one you want has the soft white pad:

http://mjmcompany.com/1allsystems-pin-brush.htm


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I, like many others, have found the CC White on White to be too drying to the coat, even if used with their conditioner and afterbath. The Isle of Dogs whitening shampoo is nice though--it's not drying at all, especially when used with their heavy management condtioner. I'm really very happy with those products. It's gentle enough so you could use it every bath, although I keep it at his groomers and use CC day to day at home


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

I love my #1 all systems pin brush and so does Molly!!! Also it wasn't expensive at all!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Dakota's breeder recommended a #1 All Systems Pin Brush, so that's what I got - she HATES it - Harley LOVES it .... and me - well, I LOVE it too! LOL - I ordered 1 for them, 1 for me







They were relatively inexpensive. From memory, I think they were around $12 US each through PetEdge.

On several recommendations here, I am going to get a CC Pin Brush and see how that goes. Which isn't to say I'm unhappy with the #1 All Systems, it's just because I'm all for trying new things! LOL


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

How about a comb? I see a few anti-static ones on petedge. Are they any good?

http://www.petedge.com/jump.jsp?itemType=I...&itemID=157


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think most here will agree that the CC Buttercombs are a must have. They are expensive, but worth every penny. I have two and couldn't live without them. I have the face comb #000 and #006.

http://www.chrissystems.com/combs.htm

As far as whitening shampoos, I have rediscovered a shampoo that was recommended to me years ago when I first got Lady, Hylite's Pearlyt shampoo. It's a whitening shampoo with oatmeal and conditioners so it's not harsh or drying. It's safe for regular use. 


https://revivalanimal.com/product.asp_Q_pn_...PearLyt+Shampoo


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Thank you for the info


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Really, the best advice is buy the good stuff when you are first starting out rather than wasting your money on the cheaper grooming tools from the pet store. You'll end up replacing it eventually so it will cost you more in the long run.

When I first got Lady, I had a wish list and ordered from Petedge every month. Gradually, I got everything I needed including a grooming table. It just took a little budgeting and patience.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> I think most here will agree that the CC Buttercombs are a must have. They are expensive, but worth every penny. I have two and couldn't live without them. I have the face comb #000 and #006.
> 
> http://www.chrissystems.com/combs.htm
> 
> ...


Marj, Which comb shld I get first?
Why r these better than a petco comb?


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

The CC combs glide through the hair much more easily than any other comb I've tried. In my opinion, they're worth the price.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

They just glide through the hair without snagging or pulling, like a knife through butter which is probably how they got their name!







I had a cheapie pet store comb for many years and couldn't believe the difference.

If you can, it's best to save up and buy several CC itmes at at time to save on shipping since it's like $7 or $8 each time you order. Budgetwise, I had to buy them seperately, though. I'd start with the face comb. It is amazing how it removes eye gunk, face crusties and combs through the thick face hair without pulling.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Ok ok ok... so you've convinced me.









The #000 buttercomb for the face and the #006 for the body? Is this a good daily brush or should I also purchase a pin brush? LOL. and them matts! Which would you recommend for that?

The brand of that whitening shampoo.. my vet carries it but I'm not sure if he carries that specific one. I'll have to check. I've bought some oatmeal one from that line and remember liking it.

Payday tomorrow! And brush shopping! 



Thanks all!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The #006 is the face comb, the #000 a basic comb. You use those along with a pin brush so you'll need one of those, too! You go through the coat after you brush it with the comb to make sure you've gotten all the mats out.

I keep Lady in a longish puppy cut, about 3-4 inches, and also love the CC slicker for feet and legs. I have the x-small Mark I.

There goes the paycheck!


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> The #006 is the face comb, the #000 a basic comb. You use those along with a pin brush so you'll need one of those, too! You go through the coat after you brush it with the comb to make sure you've gotten all the mats out.
> 
> I keep Lady in a longish puppy cut, about 3-4 inches, and also love the CC slicker for feet and legs. I have the x-small Mark I.
> 
> ...




So far I've got $73 in total w/out a pin brush or shipping, which by the way..... there are too many! so now you need to come to my rescue and tell me which pin brush I should get cause I can't pick out for myself! (inie minie maine mo)












You're so awesome. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have the 27mm Gold Series brush which I love, but it is a large brush. Several people here have the new fusion brush which is supposed to be similar, but comes in a pocket size. You might want to get their imput first before deciding as I think some have both.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm about to have nothing but lint left in my pocket!


----------



## Apples Mom (Feb 22, 2007)

I've ben reading all post and i thank you all for the info. This is something my usband and i have been talking about nd he is probably going to band me from buying anything lol. I'm going to make a list out right now.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I have the CC face comb for Luci, and she literally HATES me every time I use it on her face to remove gunkies....I feel terrible every time I use it on her. I have the #1 All systems pin brush and it is great! At 1st I thought it was gonna hurt her skin, but it doesn't, she doesn't exactly like getting groomed every day (AT ALL) but you gotta do what you gotta do when you wanna keep your baby in long coat!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Do the rotaing brushes really work? I have the A1 matt comb because Rylee can not stand being brushed. So as usual I torment myself on bath day because after all that work I just cant handle it.









Rylee also gets mad at me for bathing her and will snub me for a whole day after the ordeal.

Deborah and Rylee


----------



## patsan (Mar 2, 2006)

The bio-groom whitening shampoo is great stuff and doesn't dry them out.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

OK since I really want to know the answer to this question does anyone use the rotating brush? Do you like it.?

Deborah and Rylee


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> OK since I really want to know the answer to this question does anyone use the rotating brush? Do you like it.?
> 
> Deborah and Rylee[/B]



What's a rotating brush?


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh no! I can not believe what I just did. My sister-in-law asked if I had ever tried a rotating brush. I said no did not know about them. Well on this post a member sid she was rotating the brushes she uses on her dog. Well I saw the word rotating and thought that was the elusive rotating brush my sister-in-law was talking about.









This insominia is killing me so I best get to bed before I cause more trouble!

Deborah and Rylee


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

ok I just ordered the pin brush and mat comb 
Glad I saw this one we needed a new pin brush








Thanks


----------



## Apples Mom (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info i'm about to buy some whitening shampoo for apples now.


----------

